

A Crisis at the Edge of Physics - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/opinion/a-crisis-at-the-edge-of-physics.html?emc=eta1&_r=0

======
ColinWright
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9676390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9676390)

And the more substantial discussion from the day before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9669945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9669945)

